# ATITool and Forceware 169.xx ?



## sazerty (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi all,

I've just upgrade my drivers to the latest Forceware 169.09 Beta, 
and now the ATITool don't work with my 8800GTX. 
I can't read and modify the frequency.

Is evrebody have the same behavior ?
Is a new version to resolve this is scheduled ?

thank in advance for your reply


----------



## newconroer (Nov 14, 2007)

Have you tried reinstalling the ATi tool since the drivers?

Are you on Vista?

RivaTuner 2.06 won't differentiate my 2d/3d clocks properly, so it may be driver related at this point for any program.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2007)

I think Wiz said that the new drivers killed ATi tool for N cards.


----------



## sazerty (Nov 14, 2007)

newconroer said:


> Have you tried reinstalling the ATi tool since the drivers?
> 
> Are you on Vista?
> 
> RivaTuner 2.06 won't differentiate my 2d/3d clocks properly, so it may be driver related at this point for any program.



I've just try it now and :







i'am under XP SP2 with the latest DirectX and all windows update.


----------



## sampofin (Nov 22, 2007)

same problem here with 169.12


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm on the 169.09's and my ATI tool works fine.

Cannot remember which version I have running(At work right now)....but I'll post It when I get home....I think It's the .27b though.


----------



## nailzer (Nov 23, 2007)

Problem here too. I don't kow if it relates to anything in this thread but it just doesn't install.





Any ideas??


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm using the 169.09 on XP with No Issues from ATI Tool 0.26 with Rivatuner 2.06.


----------

